# WOW..Different Industry, Same BS



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Guys. New to the board. I work in this industry as a part time inspector. I have a regular W2 full time jobs and perform inspections on the weekends. I used to do 1099 work as a Satellite installation tech. Left that line of 1099 work because of the exact same issues that seem to plague this industry. Lower pay, more requirements, and more paperwork vs 10 yrs ago. But higher cost of fuel, supplies & labor vs 10 yrs ago.

Been reading some of the old threads. The similarities in the posts Ive read here, compared to the posts I used to see on the old satellite boards are just amazing. Substitute the name of the companies involved, and the posts would be identical.

Ive discussed/debated these types of problems for years on the satellite/cable boards. Debated every solution from unionizing, forming associations, tax liens, worker mis-classification charges, etc... Just about all of which I have seen discussed here.


Just wanted to give my 2 cents on one 'remedy' I haven't seen discussed here, although I surely could have missed it. 1 remedy, for the guys that actually perform work, is the IRS. Everyone knows about and usually uses the Labor laws about contractor being treated as employees. But the IRS also has its own test concerning when a working is being mis-classified. Few years ago there was an IRS letter posted by a worker that gave some good info. If I run across the link again Ill post it. But if you actually perform work in this industry and think this may be an issue, consider filing or use the threat of filing IRS form SS 8. This seems to get companies attention fast.

Filing an SS 8 usually offers a much faster resolution than pursuing proper classification via labor boards. Although I would definitely pursue both avenues, filing an SS-8 gets companies attention faster, IMO. Just wanted to give my 2 cents. Good luck and keep up the good fight. This is your industry just as much as it is 'theirs'.


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/fss8.pdf

Here is the link. Based on the questions on this form and the threads on here, you can bet your a**, they don't want this from filed.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Been there, done that Trey9007...And have said the same...The results, remarkably, are the same as the cable industry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah the similarities are just amazing.

For years I debated and attempted to work with others in the field to 'fix' many of the problems. But the will just wasnt there. My favorite solution was to find a way to sperate the administration funds, from the craft funds. 

This industry seems to be suffering from the same problem, of companies who do nothing but push paper, dipping too deep into the pot. Im not a fan of middlemen companies. But they claim to serve a purpose. Fine. My thought is if they really do serve a purpose, they should charge for their goods and services, and stop skimming from the monies that should go to the people who actually do the work. Of course this will never happen, unless the guys doing the work make it happen. The skimming hurts the entire industry. But because of the pyramid nature of these industrys the guys turning the screw drivers are the ones who feel the most pain, financially. Its one thing to push paper and not get paid. But its nothing compared to burining gas, using supplies, and then not get paid.

These pyramid scheme type industrys can make good people do bad things. Unfortunately, people dont realize it until it's too late, and the only options they have are all bad options.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

The tasks in this industry will be even more daunting. This industry has 10 maybe 20 times the revenue the cable industry has...
What the BOTG's have going for them vs the cable industry the powers to be have been accused of serious crimes and are now going to need every bit of revenue they can get theri hands on...Back CHARGES...can you say that...
I would definitely be taking 10X the photos I normally take right now just to be sure to protect myself and our company....


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

CleanupMan, I think you'd be suprised. Install a satellite receiver and don't hook it up to a phone line, Charge back, whether there is a landline there or not. Contractor doesn't call dispatch with ETAs for AM/PM jobs, charge back. Install a dish where wifey wants it, hubby gets home from work and wants it placed somewhere else and calls the service provider instead of the contractor, charge back. 1 way to make a dollar and they think of 1000 ways to get it back.

I was considering getting into P&P, but after seeing what I saw in that industry, and now hearing what I hear about PP, Im staying away. Ill just stick to inspections. I just hate to see yet another industry devastated by the same, BS, pyramid scheme type, business model. As usual, the money is out there. But it just doesn't make it to the guys doing the work.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm a bluebooded capitalist thru and thru but really, how many processing mills are needed to handle the paperwork for an inspection? $35-$50 for the basic drive by/occupancy and the going rate for the poor slob getting bit by the dog is $3-$6? It is currency infested with ticks.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I'm a bluebooded capitalist thru and thru but really, how many processing mills are needed to handle the paperwork for an inspection? $35-$50 for the basic drive by/occupancy and the going rate for the poor slob getting bit by the dog is $3-$6? It is currency infested with ticks.


Boy there's an understatement...
It will be very interesting to see how this union thing works out...
I've never really been a big union person..however, I do believe this industry needs a serious wake up call and even if a union didn't work it would be a start to things...

As I said above this industry is a multi TRILLION dollar industry and there are unlimited resources of the "To Big to Fail" that continue to manipulate the markets...
2014 is going to be a very bumpy ride for some folks.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

GTX, the paper pushing on the inspection side is a mystery to me as well. Especially since theres really no paper involved..lol... Its all digital. On average, I get $9 for my inspection work. This allows me to earn $1800 -$2800 a month, while working 30-50 hours a month, including computer time. MY only expense is gase which stays around 10%-15% of my earning. I invest in no equipment and use virtually no supplies. In my neck of the woods (MS) this is pretty good $$$.

Cleanupman, Im a very big advocate of unionizing. But unionizing industrys that utilize the pyramid business model, although possible to do, is a logistical nightmare. The use of the pyramid allows companies to insulate themselves from the responsibility of bargaining with workers. Lets say I got 50 guys in my area to sign union cards. Who would legally have the responsibility to bargain with us? One of the things you must prove to be a certified bargaining unit, is that you are indeed a unit of employees and have all have a common employer. There are ways to overcome these kinds of hurdles. But it takes much more effort than the usual unionizing drive.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

:lol:


Cleanupman said:


> this industry is a multi TRILLION dollar industry


No, no it isn't. :yawn:


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

Trey9007 said:


> GTX, the paper pushing on the inspection side is a mystery to me as well. Especially since theres really no paper involved..lol... Its all digital. On average, I get $9 for my inspection work. This allows me to earn $1800 -$2800 a month, while working 30-50 hours a month, including computer time. MY only expense is gase which stays around 10%-15% of my earning. I invest in no equipment and use virtually no supplies. In my neck of the woods (MS) this is pretty good $$$.
> 
> Cleanupman, Im a very big advocate of unionizing. But unionizing industrys that utilize the pyramid business model, although possible to do, is a logistical nightmare. The use of the pyramid allows companies to insulate themselves from the responsibility of bargaining with workers. Lets say I got 50 guys in my area to sign union cards. Who would legally have the responsibility to bargain with us? One of the things you must prove to be a certified bargaining unit, is that you are indeed a unit of employees and have all have a common employer. There are ways to overcome these kinds of hurdles. But it takes much more effort than the usual unionizing drive.


Trey, a vehicle is quite an expense don't you think? Pending on your area and from prior data I have compiled, an inspector usually replaces a vehicle every 4 years.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

USConsulting said:


> Trey, a vehicle is quite an expense don't you think? Pending on your area and from prior data I have compiled, an inspector usually replaces a vehicle every 4 years.


Yes, maintaining a vehicle is quite an expense. But running inspections has not caused a significant increase in my vehicle maintenance. I run a 4 cyl vehicle when doing inspections and my routes are usually pretty tight. I incur very little cost. If I did this full time,I suspect I could almost triple my earnings. If that was the case, I would have no problem blowing through a car every 4 years, although I doubt I would. Having expenses is not an issue for me, as long as the revenue justify's the expense. You gotta spend money to make money. For me, so far so good.

The cost I incur are nothing compared to what I imagine they would be if I had to run around in my 8 cyl constantly buying supplies needed to get the job done. Been there, done that. I just dont see how I could make the numbers work. I make pretty good change, working some pretty good hours. This time a year I run my hardest. Once the weather breaks, I turn it down a notch. Most days Im in the pool by 11:00..lol..and with more and more companies moving to mobile apps, my future is looking brighter and brighter.


----------

